# cpt code 96376



## teresa (Mar 16, 2012)

HELP PLEASE.   THE ER PATIENT WAS GIVEN ZOFRAN IV PUSH AT 1800, THEN DILAUDID IV PUSH AT 1805, THEN DILAUDID IV PUSH AT 1840.  WOULD YOU CODE 96374 THEN 96376 X 2 OR WOULD YOU CODE IT 96374, 96375 X1, 96376 X1. PLEASE HELP SOLVE THE TENSION IN OUR CODING DEPARTMENT.  THANKS TERESA


----------



## cthompson1446 (Mar 16, 2012)

*IV push*

I would code the following:

96374 for the Zofran push at 1800- the push of the initial drug.
96375 for the Dilaudid  push at 1805- it is an additional sequential push of a new drug.
96376 for the second push of Dilaudid at 1840-it is an additional sequential push same drug and was given over 30 mins after initial push.

Hope that helps!


----------

